# 2 x 72 Belt Grinder



## jbolt (Jun 27, 2018)

2 x 72 belt grinder I just finished. Nothing fancy, design partially robbed from the interweb. I didn't do a build thread due to the simplicity. All in all it was pretty simple to make. 

The KBDA-29(1p)  VFD on there at the moment will soon be replaced with a KBCA-29(1p) due to the digital controller not working properly with the 3510 RPM motor I have. It runs fine at 60Hz and above but shudders from 40Hz to 55Hz. KB is sending me the Hybrid version which is not digital but will work with this motor. KB's tech support is second to none. 

The platten assembly (except arm) is off the shelf. The cost is such that it was not worth making my own.

Specs:
3hp 3 phase 3510 rpm inverter duty motor.
Soon to be KBCA-29(1p) VFD
4" drive wheel
Speed range - 1850 to 5500 SFM (30Hz to 90Hz)
D-style platted from Origin Blade Maker (OBM)
Small wheel head & set of wheels from OBM (not shown)
Main frame is 2" square steel tube with .188" wall
Platten arm is 1.5" square steel tube with .250" wall
Base is a sheet of 1/4" steel with a 2" x 1/4" steel angle sub base.
Weight appox 150 lbs.










The amount of material these can remove quickly is amazing. It does it fast and with minimal heat. The radius's on the parts here were all done in about 5 minutes total. 3/4" hot rolled steel with an 80 grit ceramic belt to rough and 120 grit to finish. 




Last thing to do is build a dust/spark collection system.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice!  Outstanding work!


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 27, 2018)

I want to build one I will use a tread mill motor I have and curious what you are refering to about the off the shelf platen?


----------



## rwm (Jun 27, 2018)

Beautiful.
Robert


----------



## jbolt (Jun 27, 2018)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> I want to build one I will use a tread mill motor I have and curious what you are refering to about the off the shelf platen?



Off the shelf = from a vendor. The whole backing plate assembly that holds the platen is from Origin Blade Maker.


----------



## Z2V (Jun 27, 2018)

Great looking grinder Jay. Good to hear that KB is taking care of your drive issues. I use the ceramic belts also, they are hard to beat. I like the simple approach you took to the project. Good job


----------



## Janderso (Jun 29, 2018)

Absolutely Top Notch, Top Shelf, Top Dog.
I am collecting components to make one of those. Mind If I copy and paste your pics??
You have a very clean design, simple and well made.
Thank you for sharing your project!


----------



## jbolt (Jun 29, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Absolutely Top Notch, Top Shelf, Top Dog.
> I am collecting components to make one of those. Mind If I copy and paste your pics??
> You have a very clean design, simple and well made.
> Thank you for sharing your project!



No problem on the pics. I can post other pictures if you have any questions.

I mostly copied the frame from *here* with a few changes. I added the 1/4" x 2" angle iron to the bottom of the base plate for extra support for the 3hp motor and to allow room for the heads of the motor mounting studs which thread in from the bottom. 

On his design he puts a ball on top of the tensioner to push on to change the belts. I found that to awkward so I added the lever system. In hindsight I would not have painted the portion of the tensioner tube that fits in side the frame as it creates some drag. Also on the tensioner tube I added some 1/16" x 1/2" steel to two sides where it fits in the frame to remove the slop. Once those were welded on I milled them to fit.


----------

